# General > Farming & Crofting >  Ferguson Single Furrow Plough

## r.rackstraw

Ferguson Single Furrow Plough for sale.
£50.
Please pm me if interested.

----------


## r.rackstraw

Plough now sold.
Thank you.

----------

